# Just saw my pay for this week, a pretty good chunk of change!



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

.....then I subtracted the $133 I spent in gas. What a joke


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

After gas is taken out I averaged about $10.20 per hour. That is not including any depreciation (other than gas) what so ever.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> After gas is taken out I averaged about $10.20 per hour. That is not including any depreciation (other than gas) what so ever.


Yeah these rates are a total joke. 2 star service should be sufficient.


----------



## RustleWimson (Aug 7, 2014)

If I lived within the city proper (Seattle), I would do it more often. But 30 miles to and fro is a pain in the butt. However, I do get airport runs which is cool and somewhat offsets it, especially on Sundays.


----------



## ontheroad (Aug 31, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> After gas is taken out I averaged about $10.20 per hour. That is not including any depreciation (other than gas) what so ever.


I am getting about the same figures more or less. Nothing close to $20 or $30 an hour.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Meh. After expenses, I pulled ~$520 this week (In Phoenix). That is with about 35 hours worked. Kind of hard to complain. Almost $15/hour.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Meh. After expenses, I pulled ~$520 this week (In Phoenix). That is with about 35 hours worked. Kind of hard to complain. Almost $15/hour.


Another stupid F***..


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes, making easy money makes me a "stupid F***". That is absolutely logical.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

What I like most about this Forum are the Positive AND Negative Comments...positive reinforcements or constructive criticism.

What I like least is childlike name calling without any thought given to adding content that can be used in a positive way (even pointing out Uber/Lift/TNC negatives can be a positive).

My suggestion is that when someone makes a childlike comment, as hard as it can be, just ignore them. No need to make a rebuttal. Read it and go on.

When someone makes a thoughtful comment you disagree with, argue your point. I used to make $500-700 a week in the LA/OC area part-time with my paid off 2007 car. Now I'm averaging $250-$350 range because I'm not driving as much and doing other work which pays better. I love the Uber/TNC concept and I'm pissed at Uber's current pricing model. But I'm not pissed at other driver's who are happy but do want them to think annual net income after all taxes and vehicle depreciation.

I understand that what can be a good take home week for one driver can be a bad week for others. Used Car paid off that has already taken a heavy depreciation hit and is in good condition verses a new car with payments and is still depreciating at a high rate. Great MPGs vs Average MPG vehicle. Being able to be at home/work and wait for a surge to hit or just being in a good location verses having to drive a good distance to get to a good location. Being in an emerging market that still has higher fare rates verses being in a mature market where Uber has cut fare rates to a minimum. Still getting descent surges versus surges basically disappearing except during major holidays.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> After gas is taken out I averaged about $10.20 per hour. That is not including any depreciation (other than gas) what so ever.


That is the number I am seeing more and more, a far cry from the easy $20.00+/ hour only 9 months ago.

If drivers are honest about when they start and end the shift, keep gas receipts, value the depreciation / maintenance costs and subtract them... it aint pretty. We all have a good night, or a huge ride / tip... overall it is minimum wage with the current rates and honest expense deductions.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Meh. After expenses, I pulled ~$520 this week (In Phoenix). That is with about 35 hours worked. Kind of hard to complain. Almost $15/hour.


Before or after gas? Just curious. Also what part of town u working?


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Before or after gas? Just curious. Also what part of town u working?


After all expenses. Gas, car wash, mouthwash, etc . I typically start out near GCU since that is the area I live in. This was the first week I tried a full time type deal. Previously I'd only been doing ~22 hours a week, but was still getting 300 or so a week after expenses. Once I get my 1st ride of the day (4 out of 5 times its to Sky Harbor, Tempe, or Scottsdale thanks to the college kids), I tend to stay downtown, north central, or west Scottsdale. Sometimes I get super lucky with fares (Such as on Saturday night, Biltmore to Queen Creek and a $20 tip, or yesterday Scottsdale to Peoria on a 1.5x surge with a AA Minor League starting pitcher for the Padres org, that was pretty cool). Sometimes its slower. But in the end it all averages out.

Since I started about 7 weeks ago, my average hourly income per week, after expenses, has never dropped below $13. Typically its about $15. Some nights, it has been as high as $25/hour. Something I think many people don't take into consideration when they do this is the tax incentive. My "paycheck" for last week is $660ish. That is what is being deposited into my account. According to Trip Log app, I logged about 850 miles that qualify for taxes, which means my taxable income on that is only $177. If that is the average I do per week for a year, my "taxable income" will be less than $10,000, even though I certainly made much more than that. That essentially means NO taxes other than SSI/Medicare.

That means that I'll have almost $17,000 worth of income (after expenses) that is tax free. Yes, we're putting wear and tear on our vehicles, but the reduction in taxable income FAR exceeds that. I can put aside $100/month easily, and have enough to cover pretty much anything short of catastrophic repairs. Not only that, but the freedom of not having a boss, not having a schedule, being able to do what I want, when I want, is amazing.

IMO, at least in this market, if you're not making money with Uber, you're doing something wrong.

Edit: To avoid confusion, the $17,000 statement is purely the amount saved from tax deductions. At my current rate, my income for the year from Uber will be $27,000-$30,000 after expenses, and I'm hoping to move my needle up to the 45 hour range, which would put me closer to $35,000 - $38,000/year at current numbers.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Droosk said:


> After all expenses. Gas, car wash, mouthwash, etc . I typically start out near GCU since that is the area I live in. This was the first week I tried a full time type deal. Previously I'd only been doing ~22 hours a week, but was still getting 300 or so a week after expenses. Once I get my 1st ride of the day (4 out of 5 times its to Sky Harbor, Tempe, or Scottsdale thanks to the college kids), I tend to stay downtown, north central, or west Scottsdale. Sometimes I get super lucky with fares (Such as on Saturday night, Biltmore to Queen Creek and a $20 tip, or yesterday Scottsdale to Peoria on a 1.5x surge with a AA Minor League starting pitcher for the Padres org, that was pretty cool). Sometimes its slower. But in the end it all averages out.
> 
> Since I started about 7 weeks ago, my average hourly income per week, after expenses, has never dropped below $13. Typically its about $15. Some nights, it has been as high as $25/hour. Something I think many people don't take into consideration when they do this is the tax incentive. My "paycheck" for last week is $660ish. That is what is being deposited into my account. According to Trip Log app, I logged about 850 miles that qualify for taxes, which means my taxable income on that is only $177. If that is the average I do per week for a year, my "taxable income" will be less than $10,000, even though I certainly made much more than that. That essentially means NO taxes other than SSI/Medicare.
> 
> ...


I like that you are informed (maybe from reading comments on this forum. If so, good). I started in Jan 2014 in LA/OC and was similar to your Net, miles, time (give or take of course). Can't get anywhere near that now without driving 50% more hours, at least.


----------



## Ayoub (Sep 17, 2014)

Guys, to all Orange County uber x drivers, are we going to do something for the rates? it's ridiculously low and I'm no where near what I used to make just two months ago !! Please refer to my thread under the pay forum, thanks.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Yes, making easy money makes me a "stupid F***". That is absolutely logical.


Really sorry, posted after drinking heavily and eating noodles. Should have just said stupid for thinking you are making "easy money"... It's hilarious how many peoples attitude changes after several weeks of playing slave to this "job". Letting ****** bag college kids rate their little driver slave..


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Droosk said:


> After all expenses. Gas, car wash, mouthwash, etc . I typically start out near GCU since that is the area I live in. This was the first week I tried a full time type deal. Previously I'd only been doing ~22 hours a week, but was still getting 300 or so a week after expenses. Once I get my 1st ride of the day (4 out of 5 times its to Sky Harbor, Tempe, or Scottsdale thanks to the college kids), I tend to stay downtown, north central, or west Scottsdale. Sometimes I get super lucky with fares (Such as on Saturday night, Biltmore to Queen Creek and a $20 tip, or yesterday Scottsdale to Peoria on a 1.5x surge with a AA Minor League starting pitcher for the Padres org, that was pretty cool). Sometimes its slower. But in the end it all averages out.
> 
> Since I started about 7 weeks ago, my average hourly income per week, after expenses, has never dropped below $13. Typically its about $15. Some nights, it has been as high as $25/hour. Something I think many people don't take into consideration when they do this is the tax incentive. My "paycheck" for last week is $660ish. That is what is being deposited into my account. According to Trip Log app, I logged about 850 miles that qualify for taxes, which means my taxable income on that is only $177. If that is the average I do per week for a year, my "taxable income" will be less than $10,000, even though I certainly made much more than that. That essentially means NO taxes other than SSI/Medicare.
> 
> ...


Looks like you are doing better than most! Keep it up!


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

I try to be strategic as possible as I hate wasting time or money.. I only drive weekends and only during surges(at night F,S,SU and during the day Saturday and Sunday). I sit and wait at the consistent hot areas that surge often. According to my most recent weekly summary I'm averaging about $62/hour with working about 10 hours. The top drivers whose acceptance rates are 94%(mine was 40%) were only averaging $34 an hour and driving 25.8 hours a week. Why drive more to earn less? I don't want every dollar out there, just the most cost effective. I drive x and XL. Spending about 60-70 a weekend on gas. My friend hooks me up on gas every once and a while so that helps. I'm just trying to build my savings back up and put some more emergency money aside. I also work s full time 9-5. I like driving for Uber and the pax have been pretty cool so far, but I signed on to make money, therefore I'm trying my best to do so.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

kalo said:


> Really sorry, posted after drinking heavily and eating noodles. Should have just said stupid for thinking you are making "easy money"... It's hilarious how many peoples attitude changes after several weeks of playing slave to this "job". Letting ****** bag college kids rate their little driver slave..


Yeah I made the mistake of working a Friday night ... dropped from 4.93 to 4.87. 
Gotta stay in the cab for drunk nights!


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Yeah I made the mistake of working a Friday night ... dropped from 4.93 to 4.87.
> Gotta stay in the cab for drunk nights!


Hate to say it, but cabs are for drunks.. Not Uber's.. I took an uber in shanghai.. Chinese are fools too..


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

BEAT THAT OP!

5.53 clocked miles * .56 = 3.09 - 4.41 is a COOL $1.31 (pre-tax). Needless to say, I didn't drive that much.

I think it would be much better if the phone was a per ride fee instead of per week. Personally, I found that the part timers offer better service (better car, don't hate their job as much, refreshed due to lower hours worked, etc).


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

SCdave said:


> What I like most about this Forum are the Positive AND Negative Comments...positive reinforcements or constructive criticism.
> 
> What I like least is childlike name calling without any thought given to adding content that can be used in a positive way (even pointing out Uber/Lift/TNC negatives can be a positive).


Dave **************!


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> View attachment 1384
> 
> BEAT THAT OP!
> 
> ...


Nice! Don't spend that all in one place.

I like your suggestion and you are correct about part time drivers, but I doubt Uber will ever do that. I think they see the $10 fee (other than an opportunity of taxing drivers for more money) as a way to get drivers to go out and drive (slave) more.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> View attachment 1384
> 
> BEAT THAT OP!
> 
> ...


Yeah I think $5 for less than 20 hrs. , $10 for 20-40 hrs. , and $15 for 40+ hours would be a bit more fair and uber would almost break even on the deal.


----------



## SDTallGuy (Sep 23, 2014)

RippGutt said:


> I try to be strategic as possible as I hate wasting time or money.. I only drive weekends and only during surges(at night F,S,SU and during the day Saturday and Sunday). I sit and wait at the consistent hot areas that surge often. According to my most recent weekly summary I'm averaging about $62/hour with working about 10 hours. The top drivers whose acceptance rates are 94%(mine was 40%) were only averaging $34 an hour and driving 25.8 hours a week. Why drive more to earn less? I don't want every dollar out there, just the most cost effective. I drive x and XL. Spending about 60-70 a weekend on gas. My friend hooks me up on gas every once and a while so that helps. I'm just trying to build my savings back up and put some more emergency money aside. I also work s full time 9-5. I like driving for Uber and the pax have been pretty cool so far, but I signed on to make money, therefore I'm trying my best to do so.


So are you saying you make $600 for 10 hours of work driving UberXL in San Diego? Also, can you explain your acceptance rate comment a little further? I'm considering driving for Uber but the numbers I'm seeing from people are not very enticing. I'm assuming your numbers are before taxes and expenses right?


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

SDTallGuy said:


> So are you saying you make $600 for 10 hours of work driving UberXL in San Diego? Also, can you explain your acceptance rate comment a little further? I'm considering driving for Uber but the numbers I'm seeing from people are not very enticing. I'm assuming your numbers are before taxes and expenses right?


Correct, the number is before taxes and expenses(my vehicle is paid off). I spent about $70 on gas(my 25 dollars in tips went towards some of my gas). One of my 20 trips this weekend was UberXL at 3.0 surge. The fare was $184.00(my previous largest was UberXL 3.0 surge $140.00). Again, highway miles. I get a few big trips every weekend while working downtown after the clubs/bars let out(I prefer less trips, but longer freeway miles).

My busiest weekend was during my first weekend, which was Labor Day weekend. Surges all weekend. Over $1000 in fares. I was still learning the ropes, so I could have made more, but its ok. Still more than I had planned.

Acceptance Rate: Acceptance rate means just that. I don't accept all pings that come to my phone. I'm more of a surge Uber driver at this point(regular fares are too low) and there are many factors that will determine if I will accept a ping or not(location of pax, time to reach them, uberx or UberXL during surge pricing, etc.). If there is a 2.25-3.0 surge pricing, I try to get an XL request preferably and will pass up on uberX request, but of course Uberx request are usually the first to ping so I tend to ignore many of those in hopes to get an XL request. I even emailed Uber about allowing those that qualify to opt out of Uberx or XL from the app instead of sending an email. I'll do both X and XL during surges, but there are times I only want to catch an XL ping and not an X ping, therefore it would be nice if Uber allowed me the option when I wanted to receive either request or both. Even if I don't accept the X request, I still have to wait until the 15 seconds are up for me to become available again. While I am waiting, I could be missing out on an XL request. Giving us the option via the app is much better than emailing them to remove X or XL from our account. When I dont want X request, its usually temporary. I shouldn't have to email.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> .....then I subtracted the $133 I spent in gas. What a joke


What about insurance, registration costs, car payments, maintenance, depreciation "on a weekly basis". Oh wait, I forgot you don't operate in NYC where everything is regulated, commercial everything from insurance to registration costs, to licensing, can't use the family car here with regular plates.


----------



## benites (Sep 14, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> .....then I subtracted the $133 I spent in gas. What a joke


I.believe you. Only one making money is Uber


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> What about insurance, registration costs, car payments, maintenance, depreciation "on a weekly basis". Oh wait, I forgot you don't operate in NYC where everything is regulated, commercial everything from insurance to registration costs, to licensing, can't use the family car here with regular plates.


You cannot add in car payments, registration, maintenence, depreciation, etc, as expenses. That is just stupid. You would have those things regardless, and you get a massive deduction from the IRS for your driving, as I detailed before. Even if you pull 40k in actual profits from Uber, your actual taxable income would be about 10k-12k, meaning no taxes.

Make that same 40k in a normal job, and you're sending Uncle Sam a check for $7500 at the end of the year.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Droosk said:


> You cannot add in car payments, registration, maintenance, depreciation, etc, as expenses. That is just stupid. You would have those things regardless, and you get a massive deduction from the IRS for your driving, as I detailed before. Even if you pull 40k in actual profits from Uber, your actual taxable income would be about 10k-12k, meaning no taxes.
> 
> Make that same 40k in a normal job, and you're sending Uncle Sam a check for $7500 at the end of the year.


Good point, but just to touch up the numbers - tax on 40k for a single person would be $4,058.
12k of self employment income would be about $116 in income tax, and $1,696 in SEP tax.

I agree in part with your conclusion, but if you are driving 12k miles per year for personal use, and 48k per year for uber, then you should allocate things like oil changes, tires, etc. to the uber miles.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Learn to ignore @kalo or just take it's words at face value. (Worthless) It is only here to start drama, and attempt to demean Uber drivers. (Of course according to it, it was a driver for Uber too. However it is super rich, and just did Uber for "fun".) LOL Right! Rich people love to "work" with us regular folk  happens all the time.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

kalo said:


> Hate to say it, but cabs are for drunks.. Not Uber's.. I took an uber in shanghai.. Chinese are fools too..


Chinese are fools too. That doesn't sound racist at all, does it? What a loser.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

kalo said:


> You are not a very smart guy. Nothing racist about the comment at all. I'm in China, so saying "Chinese" in this case is like staying "The people here", Or "The Uber drivers here".. In fact they are probably even more foolish here as the cost of an auto is very high compared to the states.


I'm not a very smart guy? Says the guy that can't spell. A short quote from you: "in this case is like staying the people here"


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Chinese are fools too. That doesn't sound racist at all, does it? What a loser.


You are not a very smart guy. Nothing racist about the comment at all. I'm in China, so saying "Chinese" in this case is like saying "The people here", Or "The Uber drivers here".. In fact they are probably even more foolish here as the cost of an auto is high compared to the states.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

kalo said:


> You are not a very smart guy. Nothing racist about the comment at all. I'm in China, so saying "Chinese" in this case is like staying "The people here", Or "The Uber drivers here".. In fact they are probably even more foolish here as the cost of an auto is high compared to the states.


So I pointed out your prior syntax error, you deleted it, then reposted with the exact same syntax. LOL.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> I'm not a very smart guy? Says the guy that can't spell. A short quote from you: "in this case is like staying"


Are you serious? About a typo? People can judge for themselves. They can start by looking at your early youtube videos. Case closed.. 

Edit: I didn't delete and replace it about the typo.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

kalo said:


> Are you serious? About a typo? People can judge for themselves. They can start by looking at your early youtube videos. Case closed..


Yep  over a million channel views, and at 1200 subscribers and climbing daily. I think the public has already judged. Where are your videos? Credentials? Hmmmmm. You're just some anonymous person on a forum.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> What about insurance, registration costs, car payments, maintenance, depreciation "on a weekly basis". Oh wait, I forgot you don't operate in NYC where everything is regulated, commercial everything from insurance to registration costs, to licensing, can't use the family car here with regular plates.


Sucks to live in some over-regulated state. I wouldn't do it.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> So I pointed out your prior syntax error, you deleted it, then reposted with the exact same syntax. LOL.


"syntax error"... Just keep posting. You do a good enough job at demeaning yourself.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

kalo said:


> "syntax error"... Just keep posting. You do a good enough job at demeaning yourself.


In computer science, a _*syntax error*_ is an error in the syntax of a sequence of characters or tokens

I used to be an I.T. professional. I've been programming since BaxicXL in the 80's (at 4 years old) on an Atari 800. In computer programming, you typically get a syntax error message when you misspell a command. Any programmer would have caught the reference.  But I'm not a very smart guy so...


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

My take home this week was a little over $1500. after Uber's cut. Drove 60 hours. No Sat. or Sun. driving. A large score 3.5X surge with an XL vehicle made my day and week. Rare.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> In computer science, a _*syntax error*_ is an error in the syntax of a sequence of characters or tokens
> I used to be an I.T. professional. I've been programming since BaxicXL in the 80's (at 4 years old) on an Atari 800. In computer programming, you typically get a syntax error message when you misspell a command. Any programmer would have caught the reference.  But I'm not a very smart guy so...


Keep posting Bozo, you're a real clown.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> My take home this week was a little over $1500. after Uber's cut. Drove 60 hours. No Sat. or Sun. driving. A large score 3.5X surge with an XL vehicle made my day and week. Rare.


Nice!! Congrats!


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

kalo said:


> Keep posting Bozo, you're a real clown.


 Spoken like a private school educated, rich man. (Sarcasm)


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Nice!! Congrats!


Thanks. I understand the *****ing from others well. They are fair complaints.

You really have to work hard and be very careful to make a buck at this game. And yes, I still keep water and snacks (including chocolate and granola bars) and will even share my own organic fruits that I keep in the fridge in the back for myself with NICE customers. Never had anyone actually eat them, but offering is everything. My cost on these items is just not that much. No sense driving if you have a bad attitude or have to be a ********* to customers.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> Good point, but just to touch up the numbers - tax on 40k for a single person would be $4,058.
> 12k of self employment income would be about $116 in income tax, and $1,696 in SEP tax.
> 
> I agree in part with your conclusion, but if you are driving 12k miles per year for personal use, and 48k per year for uber, then you should allocate things like oil changes, tires, etc. to the uber miles.


I specifically said 40k in profits from Uber. That means you'll need to pull in about 52-55k in revenue, before you take into account fuel, car washes, etc. Comes out to a tax bill of $7,000. With the mileage credit, and the deduction you take for the employer half of the SEP tax, you owe nothing.

Personally, I track my mileage on a daily basis, both manually via spreadsheet, and via gps on Triplog. My personal use comes out to like 2k miles a year heh.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Spoken like a private school educated, rich man. (Sarcasm)


The thing is, I am pretty rich, not super rich as that needs about 10 million to qualify. But you, judging by some of your videos, live or have lived like trash almost. It's fine, and I don't really care how you live, but if you put out some BS, you are gonna get called on it. If you can retire before 45, then you can say you've one upped me. Now, back to my holiday. Cheers all you Uber slaves!


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Guys, kalo is just a trash troll. Ignore him.


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

That's enough, warnings assesed. Any more confrontational banter will not be tolerated.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Guys, kalo is just a trash troll. Ignore him.


Oh good grief.. anyone can read all of my posts. I just don't like drivers putting out crappy information. I do apologize about some posts I made while intoxicated. Now off to get intoxicated...


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

kalo said:


> The thing is, I am pretty rich, not super rich as that needs about 10 million to qualify. But you, judging by some of your videos, live or have lived like trash almost. It's fine, and I don't really care how you live, but if you put out some BS, you are gonna get called on it. If you can retire before 44, then you can say you've one upped me. Now, back to my holiday. Cheers all you Uber slaves!


Yeah. Millionaires tend to drive for Uber. LOL. Sure you are.

I have spent most of my life poor (trash as you so eloquently put it) (After my parents divorced at age 6). I grew up abused sexually, mentally, and physically. I lived in a mobile home most of my childhood, typically with no heat, no ac, no water. A car was a luxury we almost never had. I have no shame in my past. It made me who I am today. I could have easily become a drug dealer, or other type of criminal. Statistics say I should be abusive to my kids, or behind bars, or dead. Yet, here I am, beating the odds. Your past is just that. Past. Behind you. I never let my past dictate my future. As an adult I spent a good portion of my life poor. In 2004 I started selling cars out of my home. In 2006 I started a title company in Oklahoma. By 2011 I was netting $130K / yr. I had a 2010 Kia Forte sedan, a 2011 Kia Forte Koup, a 2007 Chrysler T&C, and my toy cars (96 vette, several miatas / crap / play cars). My home was worth $120K. Now if you're a multi-millionaire that isn't shit. But for a guy from the "other side of the tracks", that's an accomplishment. No handouts, no free rides. I built my business from an idea. Unfortunately my wife / partner got in to meth. She too was "trash" like me. She took the wrong path, and it ultimately cost us both. Legal fees, felony charges, and in the end divorce ended everything I worked 6 years to build. Here I am today, trash. I may be poor sir, but I am still supporting my children, still working to make an honest living, and I still pay for everything I have. Aside from 2 credit cards (paid in full), I pay cash for everything. No credit contributing to the national debt here.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Droosk said:


> I specifically said 40k in profits from Uber. That means you'll need to pull in about 52-55k in revenue, before you take into account fuel, car washes, etc. Comes out to a tax bill of $7,000. With the mileage credit, and the deduction you take for the employer half of the SEP tax, you owe nothing.
> 
> Personally, I track my mileage on a daily basis, both manually via spreadsheet, and via gps on Triplog. My personal use comes out to like 2k miles a year heh.


You are full of crap!

I've run this math enough to know exactly what the numbers are.

Here is your own quote: *"My "paycheck" for last week is $660ish. That is what is being deposited into my account. According to Trip Log app, I logged about 850 miles"*

I've observed from listening to other drivers that when all the dust settles when drivers count their DEAD MILES (miles driven without passengers but on job/available to drive) they net about a BUCK per mile. Now whether your numbers indicate 'dead miles' or not if your take home was $660ish that means prior to the Uber cut it was $660/.8 or $825. and you logged 850 miles, which is LESS than a BUCK per mile. We don't even have to count 'dead miles' to know you received less than a DOLLAR a mile before the Uber cut.

The math is pretty simple from there. $1 per mile - 20% to Uber = 80 CENTS per mile.

I drive an XL vehicle. It runs me 23 cents a mile for fuel. 2 cents for oil ($100/5000 miles) .333 cent for ****** fluid ($100/30,000 miles) and 1.57 cents for tires ($1100/70,000 miles) or generally speaking about 27 CENTS per mile, not counting any repairs or depreciation.

80 cents minus 27 cents nets me 53 cents per mile. LESS than the Federal deduction. *So there IS NO TAX TO PAY.*

I get about 16-17 avg. mpg. If a smaller vehicle gets 28mpg avg, then THEY net an additional 12 CENTS and would then be above the Federal deduction by 9 CENTS per mile.

IF they 'pull in' as you say, $55-58K, divided by .8 would be about $72K before Uber's cut or about 72,000 miles x 9 cents per mile after costs you are making $6480 TAXABLE and that is PRE-deductions.

If this is your FULL TIME job, which it would have to be to run that kind of mileage, you are still at POVERTY LEVEL. By the time you take out the standard deduction, etc etc there should still be NO TAXABLE income.

*No Uber drivers. None of you should be making TAXABLE income from what I can tell. None of you.*

Anyone driving for Uber and actually paying taxes needs to get another tax man. You are making NO taxable income or so little that it is irrelevant.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> *No Uber drivers. None of you should be making TAXABLE income from what I can tell. None of you.*
> Anyone driving for Uber and actually paying taxes needs to get another tax man. You are making NO taxable income or so little that it is irrelevant.


You are absolutely correct. I do my own taxes, and many of us should be seeing NOLs at the end of the year.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> You are absolutely correct. I do my own taxes, and many of us should be seeing NOLs at the end of the year.


Well, now that we have that fact out of the way...we can certainly be honest and say that Uber's claims of drivers making money is complete and utter horseshit. If these geniuses with degrees in finance can't even run the math that their drivers make NO TAXABLE INCOME and still advertise otherwise they are the typical wall street lying sacks of shits.

Nevertheless it still works for me! Why? Because I am an unemployable 50-60 year old (masking my identity) who can still milk a couple bucks out of this suck ass setup because the alternative is watching reality teevee with my old lady everyday. Screw that!


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Well, now that we have that fact out of the way...we can certainly be honest and say that Uber's claims of drivers making money is complete and utter horseshit. If these geniuses with degrees in finance can't even run the math that their drivers make NO TAXABLE INCOME and still advertise otherwise they are the typical wall street lying sacks of shits.
> 
> Nevertheless it still works for me! Why? Because I am an unemployable 50-60 year old (masking my identity) who can still milk a couple bucks out of this suck ass setup because the alternative is watching reality teevee with my old lady everyday. Screw that!


Amen. LOL. Good for you!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Amen. LOL. Good for you!


Let's have Uber reality.

We make NO TAXABLE INCOME. But, if you work yer ass off running your vehicle 12-15 hours per day you can actually take home AFTER hard costs, over a grand a week, EASY. And none of it will be taxable. That means that you can pull out 50-60 THOUSAND a year tax free! Yes, you heard it right! Now, if you buy a USED vehicle and just toss the damn thing every 2-3 years the net is still OK if you don't have a damn thing else to do. It ain't great but it's better than ZERO, even though by gubermint standards IT'S STILL ZERO.

And Obamacare ain't gonna do ya a damn bit of good for having ZERO income either because you need an income to get the TAX CREDITS to work for you. So yer screwed there too, just so ya all know. I haven't asked my tax man if the tax credits carry forward yet.


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

You would still have self-employment tax to deal with, right?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

cheerose said:


> You would still have self-employment tax to deal with, right?


Shouldn't have any. No income to tax.


----------



## CONDIA (Sep 14, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Yeah. Millionaires tend to drive for Uber. LOL. Sure you are.
> 
> I have spent most of my life poor (trash as you so eloquently put it) (After my parents divorced at age 6). I grew up abused sexually, mentally, and physically. I lived in a mobile home most of my childhood, typically with no heat, no ac, no water. A car was a luxury we almost never had. I have no shame in my past. It made me who I am today. I could have easily become a drug dealer, or other type of criminal. Statistics say I should be abusive to my kids, or behind bars, or dead. Yet, here I am, beating the odds. Your past is just that. Past. Behind you. I never let my past dictate my future. As an adult I spent a good portion of my life poor. In 2004 I started selling cars out of my home. In 2006 I started a title company in Oklahoma. By 2011 I was netting $130K / yr. I had a 2010 Kia Forte sedan, a 2011 Kia Forte Koup, a 2007 Chrysler T&C, and my toy cars (96 vette, several miatas / crap / play cars). My home was worth $120K. Now if you're a multi-millionaire that isn't shit. But for a guy from the "other side of the tracks", that's an accomplishment. No handouts, no free rides. I built my business from an idea. Unfortunately my wife / partner got in to meth. She too was "trash" like me. She took the wrong path, and it ultimately cost us both. Legal fees, felony charges, and in the end divorce ended everything I worked 6 years to build. Here I am today, trash. I may be poor sir, but I am still supporting my children, still working to make an honest living, and I still pay for everything I have. Aside from 2 credit cards (paid in full), I pay cash for everything. No credit contributing to the national debt here.





Randy Shear said:


> Yeah. Millionaires tend to drive for Uber. LOL. Sure you are.
> 
> I have spent most of my life poor (trash as you so eloquently put it) (After my parents divorced at age 6). I grew up abused sexually, mentally, and physically. I lived in a mobile home most of my childhood, typically with no heat, no ac, no water. A car was a luxury we almost never had. I have no shame in my past. It made me who I am today. I could have easily become a drug dealer, or other type of criminal. Statistics say I should be abusive to my kids, or behind bars, or dead. Yet, here I am, beating the odds. Your past is just that. Past. Behind you. I never let my past dictate my future. As an adult I spent a good portion of my life poor. In 2004 I started selling cars out of my home. In 2006 I started a title company in Oklahoma. By 2011 I was netting $130K / yr. I had a 2010 Kia Forte sedan, a 2011 Kia Forte Koup, a 2007 Chrysler T&C, and my toy cars (96 vette, several miatas / crap / play cars). My home was worth $120K. Now if you're a multi-millionaire that isn't shit. But for a guy from the "other side of the tracks", that's an accomplishment. No handouts, no free rides. I built my business from an idea. Unfortunately my wife / partner got in to meth. She too was "trash" like me. She took the wrong path, and it ultimately cost us both. Legal fees, felony charges, and in the end divorce ended everything I worked 6 years to build. Here I am today, trash. I may be poor sir, but I am still supporting my children, still working to make an honest living, and I still pay for everything I have. Aside from 2 credit cards (paid in full), I pay cash for everything. No credit contributing to the national debt here.


Randy, I really like your style.


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I've observed from listening to other drivers that when all the dust settles when drivers count their DEAD MILES (miles driven without passengers but on job/available to drive) they net about a BUCK per mile. Now whether your numbers indicate 'dead miles' or not if your take home was $660ish that means prior to the Uber cut it was $660/.8 or $825. and you logged 850 miles, which is LESS than a BUCK per mile. We don't even have to count 'dead miles' to know you received less than a DOLLAR a mile before the Uber cut.
> 
> The math is pretty simple from there. $1 per mile - 20% to Uber = 80 CENTS per mile.
> 
> ...


Wait.... You are taking both actual expenses AND the standard mileage deduction into account? You can only take one or the other ...

Either you take the standard mileage deduction of 56 cents per mile and not include any operating expenses, rent/lease payments or depreciation *OR* you include operating expenses, rent/lease payments and depreciation (if applicable) but don't take the standard mileage deduction.

So, using your example above & the standard mileage amount, you have a net profit of 24 cents per mile. This is subject to possible income tax (depending on standard/itemized deductions and other income being reported) and Self-Employment Tax.

One other note (not that it is particularly applicable in this example): Once you use the standard deduction for a leased vehicle, you must use it for the remainder of the lease term (i.e. can't use actual expenses if they happen to be higher one year).


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> My take home this week was a little over $1500. after Uber's cut. Drove 60 hours. No Sat. or Sun. driving. A large score 3.5X surge with an XL vehicle made my day and week. Rare.


It's that after all your expenses. That is gross income before net expenses, such as, fuel, insurance, car payment, maintenance, depreciation, etc.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

kalo said:


> Oh good grief.. anyone can read all of my posts. I just don't like drivers putting out crappy information. I do apologize about some posts I made while intoxicated. Now off to get intoxicated...


If you have to say, sorry I was intoxicated, then don't drink and post please.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

CONDIA said:


> Randy, I really like your style.


Thank you Condia


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> It's that after all your expenses. That is gross income before net expenses, such as, fuel, insurance, car payment, maintenance, depreciation, etc.


Car payments really don't count, as you would have those anyway. Unless you financed a car solely for Uber.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Yeah. Millionaires tend to drive for Uber. LOL. Sure you are.


I'm sure I'm not the only one that has been an Uber driver. I admire some of what you do, but certainly not not all you post. You can improve yourself even more. My parents divorced when I was young too, a little better off than you, but still struggled. Served in the military for six years, and saved while I didn't have any expenses really. Save as much as you can. Read "The Millionaire Next Door".


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Car payments really don't count, as you would have those anyway. Unless you financed a car solely for Uber.


So you don't account for depreciation, and I guess you're car was free, oh wait I forgot, you live in a state where you can use mom's, daddy's or the family car to transport people, by the way, how are those miles looking on the odometer.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

kalo said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only one that has been an Uber driver. I admire some of what you do, but certainly not not all you post. You can improve yourself even more. My parents divorced when I was young too, a little better off than you, but still struggled. Served in the military for six years, and saved while I didn't have any expenses really. Save as much as you can. Read "The Millionaire Next Door".


If that is indeed your portfolio, I tip my hat to you sir. I'm not a hater.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> So you don't account for depreciation, and I guess you're car was free, oh wait I forgot, you live in a state where you can use mom's, daddy's of the house car to transport people, by the way, how are those miles looking on the odometer.


The miles are stacking up nicely 

Depreciation? My Ubermobile is dedicated to Uber, 205K miles and climbing. What depreciation lol. It's a 2004, and I paid $1400 for it. Depreciation isn't an issue for me. I have no mommy or daddy to borrow from. I take care of myself. $1400 car is tax deductible, so kind of is free . Work smart, not hard. Oh, and that amazing $0.56/mi tax deduction is the same for me as it is for someone driving a 2015 $20K car. I love it.

Sorry you live in such an over-regulated police state.  (no sarcasm intended.)


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

The fact that the car is tax deductible doesn't mean it's free. It doesn't mean the gov't will give the money you spent on it back to you. Maximum it will do is decrease the amount you pay in taxes by a little, tax is only a percentage of your net income, it doesn't mean you'll get the value of your car back


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> The fact that the car is tax deductible doesn't mean it's free. It doesn't mean the gov't will give the money you spent on it back to you. Maximum it will do is decrease the amount you pay in taxes by a little, tax is only a percentage of your net income, it doesn't mean you'll get the value of your car back


The $1400 is free when it's all said and done. Between the deduction, and the profit it will bring me, then the sale price, this car won't have cost me anything. I may even make a few bucks off of it.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

This should easily bring me $1800 - $2000

An extensive history owning a car lot, and being a mechanic helps tremendously with Uber. I do have somewhat of an edge here. Most people won't have this advantage.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> So you don't account for depreciation, and I guess you're car was free, oh wait I forgot, you live in a state where you can use mom's, daddy's or the family car to transport people, by the way, how are those miles looking on the odometer.


This amused me. Just another person who doesn't understand what they are talking about. A car is not an investment (Unless we're talking classics). A car is a tool, meant to fulfill a function, no different than a screwdriver. Yes, I have payments on my car. So what? Between the income I receive by using my car, and the tax deductions to reduce the taxes required on said income, I will more than pay off the full value of the vehicle within 6 months. Then, thanks to proper care, maintenance, and planning, it'll continue to serve me for the next 5+ years. The number of miles on the odometer means NOTHING.

While I'm not going to get my purchase price back like Randy is when it comes time for resale, I'll still get damn good trade value out of it since dealerships here routinely offer deals like "If its running, its worth a minimum of $6,000 in trade."

You people REALLY need to just step back and look at the whole picture. It really isn't that difficult.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Droosk said:


> This amused me. Just another person who doesn't understand what they are talking about. A car is not an investment (Unless we're talking classics). A car is a tool, meant to fulfill a function, no different than a screwdriver. Yes, I have payments on my car. So what? Between the income I receive by using my car, and the tax deductions to reduce the taxes required on said income, I will more than pay off the full value of the vehicle within 6 months. Then, thanks to proper care, maintenance, and planning, it'll continue to serve me for the next 5+ years. The number of miles on the odometer means NOTHING.
> 
> While I'm not going to get my purchase price back like Randy is when it comes time for resale, I'll still get damn good trade value out of it since dealerships here routinely offer deals like "If its running, its worth a minimum of $6,000 in trade."
> 
> You people REALLY need to just step back and look at the whole picture. It really isn't that difficult.


Preventative maintenance really is the most important part of owning a car. It is a tool, exactly as you said. I've had cars with close to 500K miles, still running and driving. I take exceptional care of my vehicles, and they will last.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

SCdave said:


> If you have to say, sorry I was intoxicated, then don't drink and post please.


Whatever ... don't judge.

If it wasn't for alcohol there would be about half the people and posts on the planet!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

cheerose said:


> Wait.... You are taking both actual expenses AND the standard mileage deduction into account? You can only take one or the other ...


That's not what I said. If you look at the math again there was only $6480 taxable income IF you got (unlikely) 28mpg and IF you drove (again, unlikely) 72,000K miles using the rate deduction allowed by the IRS but NOT COUNTING any other 'business deductions' such as a home office, navigation services, supplements, education, etc etc that may be written off against that business income.

THEN from there personal deductions can also be taken. So there should still be NO TAXES DUE for any reason.



> Either you take the standard mileage deduction of 56 cents per mile and not include any operating expenses, rent/lease payments or depreciation *OR* you include operating expenses, rent/lease payments and depreciation (if applicable) but don't take the standard mileage deduction.


That wasn't was I was proposing whatsoever. But the mileage deduction is just that. There are many other legitimate expenses to running this biz such as the trip to Hawaii to ride with and interview other Uber drivers there to see 'how' they do business...



> So, using your example above & the standard mileage amount, you have a net profit of 24 cents per mile.


Uh, no. Go look at the math again. If you think you or anyone else is making 24 cents per mile profit you are probably on drugs. No offense. No one is making taxable income at the rates Uber or Lyft are paying, period.



> This is subject to possible income tax (depending on standard/itemized deductions and other income being reported) and Self-Employment Tax.
> 
> One other note (not that it is particularly applicable in this example): Once you use the standard deduction for a leased vehicle, you must use it for the remainder of the lease term (i.e. can't use actual expenses if they happen to be higher one year).


Anyone who leases a vehicle to drive in a zero profit biz also needs to have their head examined.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> It's that after all your expenses. That is gross income before net expenses, such as, fuel, insurance, car payment, maintenance, depreciation, etc.


yes, I never said otherwise. That was my GROSS take home pay. The expenses notch out from there. Gave an example on 'how much' we are technically making....ZERO taxable.


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

But that is what you were saying...

You took the .80/mile and subtracted your initial operating expenses of .27/mile to get to .53/mile... then stating that since this is less than the standard mileage deduction of .56/mile you would owe no federal taxes.
That's the one or the other selection that I was talking about.

Yes, you could have other expenses that could be applied and lower your tax liability; both income & self-employment. You would still need to have the proper documentation available... just in case.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

cheerose said:


> But that is what you were saying...
> 
> You took the .80/mile and subtracted your initial operating expenses of .27/mile to get to .53/mile... then stating that since this is less than the standard mileage deduction of .56/mile you would owe no federal taxes.
> That's the one or the other selection that I was talking about.
> ...


When hard costs alone bring the net to driver down lower than the allowed mileage deduction drivers are paying to drive. There isn't going to be ANY tax due. That was the general point.

"*Topic 510 - Business Use of Car*
If you use your car in your job or business and you use it only for that purpose, you may deduct its entire cost of operation"

http://www.irs.gov/taxtopics/tc510.html

Even making the unlikely 24 cents a mile in your scenario and driving 72,000 miles a year it's still only $17,280 a year for 60 hour work weeks (or more) job prior to taking any other business deductions, personal deductions and hoping for no mechanical or accident disasters, both of which are elevated for this job category. If there were no other business deductions (again, unlikely) drivers have the pleasure of paying 15.3% for self employment tax on that amount from their less than minimum wage take.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Yeah. Millionaires tend to drive for Uber. LOL. Sure you are.
> 
> I have spent most of my life poor (trash as you so eloquently put it) (After my parents divorced at age 6). I grew up abused sexually, mentally, and physically. I lived in a mobile home most of my childhood, typically with no heat, no ac, no water. A car was a luxury we almost never had. I have no shame in my past. It made me who I am today. I could have easily become a drug dealer, or other type of criminal. Statistics say I should be abusive to my kids, or behind bars, or dead. Yet, here I am, beating the odds. Your past is just that. Past. Behind you. I never let my past dictate my future. As an adult I spent a good portion of my life poor. In 2004 I started selling cars out of my home. In 2006 I started a title company in Oklahoma. By 2011 I was netting $130K / yr. I had a 2010 Kia Forte sedan, a 2011 Kia Forte Koup, a 2007 Chrysler T&C, and my toy cars (96 vette, several miatas / crap / play cars). My home was worth $120K. Now if you're a multi-millionaire that isn't shit. But for a guy from the "other side of the tracks", that's an accomplishment. No handouts, no free rides. I built my business from an idea. Unfortunately my wife / partner got in to meth. She too was "trash" like me. She took the wrong path, and it ultimately cost us both. Legal fees, felony charges, and in the end divorce ended everything I worked 6 years to build. Here I am today, trash. I may be poor sir, but I am still supporting my children, still working to make an honest living, and I still pay for everything I have. Aside from 2 credit cards (paid in full), I pay cash for everything. No credit contributing to the national debt here.


@Randy Shear I applaud you. Keep on persevering.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @Randy Shear I applaud you. Keep on persevering.


Thanks Chi1, I will.


----------



## Eric S. (Sep 25, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> After gas is taken out I averaged about $10.20 per hour. That is not including any depreciation (other than gas) what so ever.


a lot different than the 1000 a week net I collected my first few months will surges all night.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> When hard costs alone bring the net to driver down lower than the allowed mileage deduction drivers are paying to drive. There isn't going to be ANY tax due. That was the general point.
> 
> "*Topic 510 - Business Use of Car*
> If you use your car in your job or business and you use it only for that purpose, you may deduct its entire cost of operation"
> ...


What is self-employment tax? Is that different from Income tax? Do you have to pay it even if you don't make more per mile than the 0.56 ISR deduction?


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

SEP is just where you have to pay the employers half of the taxes. The normal tax rate for SSI/Medicare is 15.3%, of which your employer pays half in a normal situation. However, as you are your own employer, you are responsible for the full amount.

That being said, you get to deduct the employer half of the amount from your income, which reduces your normal taxes a bit. This all applies to your taxable income, which means you deduct the mileage credit BEFORE calculating these amounts.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Droosk said:


> SEP is just where you have to pay the employers half of the taxes. The normal tax rate for SSI/Medicare is 15.3%, of which your employer pays half in a normal situation. However, as you are your own employer, you are responsible for the full amount.
> 
> That being said, you get to deduct the employer half of the amount from your income, which reduces your normal taxes a bit. This all applies to your taxable income, which means you deduct the mileage credit BEFORE calculating these amounts.


ahh, I see. Thanks for explaining. So after I up the $0.56 per mile and it comes out to more that what I made through Uber and Lyft, then I owe nothing for SEP and Income tax?


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

kalo said:


> The thing is, I am pretty rich, not super rich as that needs about 10 million to qualify. But you, judging by some of your videos, live or have lived like trash almost. It's fine, and I don't really care how you live, but if you put out some BS, you are gonna get called on it. If you can retire before 45, then you can say you've one upped me. Now, back to my holiday. Cheers all you Uber slaves!


My goodness.

Your Penis must be tiny.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Well, now that we have that fact out of the way...we can certainly be honest and say that Uber's claims of drivers making money is complete and utter horseshit. If these geniuses with degrees in finance can't even run the math that their drivers make NO TAXABLE INCOME and still advertise otherwise they are the typical wall street lying sacks of shits.
> 
> Nevertheless it still works for me! Why? Because I am an unemployable 50-60 year old (masking my identity) who can still milk a couple bucks out of this suck ass setup because the alternative is watching reality teevee with my old lady everyday. Screw that!


Marriage; one of the best motivations for hard work!


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> My goodness.
> 
> Your Penis must be tiny.


Nope, same as my bank account.

And to be fair, I was only replying to Mr Shears post..

"Learn to ignore @@kalo or just take it's words at face value. (Worthless) It is only here to start drama, and attempt to demean Uber drivers. (Of course according to it, it was a driver for Uber too. However it is super rich, and just did Uber for "fun".) LOL Right! Rich people love to "work" with us regular folk  happens all the time."

Prior to that I recall making a comment in some other thread about going on a three month holiday and I was driving Uber for fun. All of my posts are accurate.

If you do take the time to read back through my posts or understand what posts I've "liked" in the past, you would understand that I'm 100% on the drivers side, and would love to see many things change about Uber to make drivers jobs and conditions more tolerable.


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Yeah these rates are a total joke. 2 star service should be sufficient.


That's what I was saying in one of my other posts. Passengers seem to expect 5-star service at 2-star prices. Nope! As a result of the ridiculous price cuts, I have become extremely strict with my operations when I work in Orange County. When I work in San Diego, I'm a little more lax (better people, better pay, better city).


----------

